# CLADmen.com closing down



## neorxnawang

Saw this on dappered.com today. The article does a good job of picking out some of the better things they are blowing out (brown Bruno Magli captoes for under 200 e.g.). Apparently they are run by JC Penney and this is part of their restructuring/refocusing announced earlier this week. PSA.

I don't like a lot of the stuff they advertise on that site but some of the blazers might be worth it on sale and I'm kicking myself right now that I just bought another pair of brown captoes.


----------



## Taken Aback

Interesting.

They have been discussed over on slickdeals in regards to an offer of Lacoste polos for around $30. It had some wondering if they were knockoffs, and not knowing Cladmen, I wondered the same. I'm surprised at the connection to JCP. It's too bad Lacoste didn't make it into their retail stores.


----------



## Taken Aback

Might as well add it here:

https://www.cladmen.com/brands/lacoste/short-sleeve-classic-pique-polo.html

Sky blue, red, and purple for $30.90

*Shows as $23.17 in cart including shipping now.
*
Worth a look too:

https://www.cladmen.com/brands/bill-s-khakis.html
https://www.cladmen.com/brands/florsheim-by-ducky-brown.html


----------



## neorxnawang

I couldn't let this go. I wondered about them as well but if they're JCP blowing stuff out, then I don't see a knockoff problem. Bruno Magli loafers retail $395 retail; Boss Black cashmere/wool navy slacks $225 retail; Abboud tie $80 retail. Here's the cart on my way out, after 50%-75% off and then another 25% at checkout. 700 becomes 200:


  Subtotal $280.70  Shipping & Handling $0.00  Discount -$70.18  *Grand Total* *$210.52*  
*Suede Slip On Loafer*

20100-200-50580  Ordered: *1* $174.90  $174.90  
*Square Neat Tie*

30164-600-10001  Ordered: *1* $27.90  $27.90  
*Navy Solid Wool With A Touch Of Cashmere*

10103-410-10560  Ordered: *1* $77.90  $77.90


----------



## Taken Aback

Walter Denton posted a new code for an additional 25% off elsewhere:

*febfamily*


----------



## memphislawyer

Thanks for this post and that code. Went there, and since I needed some boxers, three pair of Robert Talbott boxers for $29 shipped is a steal. Usually wear banana republic, size 36, so hope this is better quality stuff and runs true to size. May have to double the order.


----------



## Taken Aback

The Walkover saddles are hard to beat at $72, and it's hard to find Bill's Khaki's for less.


----------



## Lieutenant

I can't stay away from this website; just placed my third order with them. I guess enjoy it while it lasts...I was placing stuff in my cart and by checkout my size was gone. Thanks for the 25 percent off coupon too! Only wish I would have found it yesterday for the big order! Still a great deal even without it though.


----------



## Himself

I ordered some Bills Cramertons at a great price, and still might get some cords.

The Lacoste polos don't seem to be on sale though. Yes there's the 25% off code, but now they've adjusted our expectations.


----------



## Taken Aback

Himself said:


> I ordered some Bills Cramertons at a great price, and still might get some cords.
> 
> The Lacoste polos don't seem to be on sale though. Yes there's the 25% off code, but now they've adjusted our expectations.


Don't kick yourself, but those were $33 for a month or so before they went down to $23. They just finally went OOS in that price range in the last few days.

Now, don't kick _me_, but I knew of the sale before the OP did; it was bandied about over on slickdeals for a few weeks. I just wasn't sure this was for real merchandise or not.


----------



## Lieutenant

Taken Aback said:


> Now, don't kick _me_, but I knew of the sale before the OP did; it was bandied about over on slickdeals for a few weeks. I just wasn't sure this was for real merchandise or not.


Monster!:icon_smile:

Even now I am looking over the site _just one more time_...


----------



## TSWalker

Just got my order today... bought some Chelsea boots for less than half price, got a pair of Bill's "free". Sad to see you go, Clad, but nice to watch you leave. :smile:


----------



## Lieutenant

TSWalker said:


> Just got my order today... bought some Chelsea boots for less than half price, got a pair of Bill's "free". Sad to see you go, Clad, but nice to watch you leave. :smile:


+1 to that. I have placed six orders since last week; I'm very thankful for the free shipping. Almost placed an order for that horsehide jacket for 180 dollars, but my wife reined me in).


----------



## Taken Aback

I hope no one had outstanding orders because the site is now offline.

I thought I read somewhere it was going to April, but apparently not.

EDIT: Seriously, in case anybody did: (888) 367-6206 [email protected]

Not sure those will work, though. They made their twitter private too.


----------



## juniorbill

The customer service phone number is still in operation; I don't know about the email. I called to check on the status of a couple of orders. The rep told me they were overwhelmed with orders but mine should process within the next 2-3 business days. She didn't have any information on the disposition of remaining inventory.


----------



## zerostyle

Managed to order a nice shirt for $26.

A little pissed -just ordered some Bruno Magli shoes ($450 at nordstroms) for $110, but they shipped me the wrong shoes!

I ordered during the no-return period, but left them an email and they said to just ship them back. I'm took a picture of the shoes and kept UPS tracking label just in case something goes wrong. Figure I can always dispute it with my cc company.


----------



## juniorbill

What size shoes? You might have been able to make a little profit on them. :smile:


----------



## juniorbill

I just got a call that the Fitzroy watch I ordered the last week is out of stock and won't be shipping. I didn't really need it but I was looking forward to it. :frown:


----------

